

Pitching for beginners - swombat
http://www.trendpreneur.com/startups/pitching-for-beginners/

======
mlLK
I dunno, something about pitching a product in this meta-capitalist language
doesn't sit right with me. . .plus, the formula for this pitch seems to draw
some big conclusions up front without much data for reinforcement.

If anything, we shouldn't be _selling_ our ideas as a pitch, we should be
_showing_ our product as a pilot; yes, like a TV pilot. . .screening your
service according to a specific type of user (not viewer), getting their
feedback, and reevaluating whether or not what you ended up with is of any
value or not should all happen before you even start to think about doing a
pitch.

Once you've figured out who your audience is, what they want, and why they get
what they want from what you're providing them, then you can pitch your
product like those sleaze-balls pitch stocks in Boiler Room.

